# Lookin' for a publisher



## Suicide (May 30, 2010)

I'm lookin' to do some work as a freelance adult furry artist, but it would appear that Radio Comix (the only freelance publisher I know of) isn't acceptin' unsolicited submissions. Does anyone out there have any suggestions?


----------



## yiffytimesnews (May 30, 2010)

You could always try www.lulu.com


----------



## Taralack (May 30, 2010)

Ka-blam is a lot cheaper than lulu, especially for black and white printing. Wouldn't know if they print adult material though.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 1, 2010)

Suicide said:


> I'm lookin' to do some work as a freelance adult furry artist, but it would appear that Radio Comix (the only freelance publisher I know of) isn't acceptin' unsolicited submissions. Does anyone out there have any suggestions?


 
You don't want to work for Radio Comix anyway. I submitted work for _Furrrlough_, and they printed it without confirming publishing rights with me or in any way compensating me for it. _Supposedly_ contributor copies were mailed out and lost in the mail, but considering the staff member who told me that also said something to the effect of "we've been having lots of problems with stuff getting lost in international mail" I have little sympathy for them. When I publically called them on it they paid lip service to wanting to make it up to me and then never contacted me again.

When I called them out, several more artists came forward and said RC had been silly late or neglected to reimburse them at all, as well.


----------



## GraemeLion (Jun 1, 2010)

That's something the OP should clarify.

OP, are you looking to get paid, or just to see your stuff in print?  There is a marked difference between the two, especially in Furry.  If you're looking to get paid, I'd suggest trying to get into one of the big comics companies, and not worry about furry publishers.  If you just want to be in print for copies, then look more locally.


----------



## Foxstar (Jun 3, 2010)

GraemeLion said:


> That's something the OP should clarify.
> 
> OP, are you looking to get paid, or just to see your stuff in print?  There is a marked difference between the two, especially in Furry.  If you're looking to get paid, I'd suggest trying to get into one of the big comics companies, and not worry about furry publishers.  If you just want to be in print for copies, then look more locally.



The OP will likely not find any work for him with the mainstream comic publishers if he's looking to do adult work. And a connection with furry won't help much. There's also the issue that there's dozens on dozens of people with talent trying to get a job with them.


----------



## GraemeLion (Jun 3, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> The OP will likely not find any work for him with the mainstream comic publishers if he's looking to do adult work. And a connection with furry won't help much. There's also the issue that there's dozens on dozens of people with talent trying to get a job with them.



True, but it is a distinction that people need to make.  If he wants to get paid in money, he's likely to have a harder time at it than if he wants to get paid in copies.. or wants to do it for the love.


----------



## osfer (Jul 19, 2010)

Sofawolf Press accept submissions of sequential art to their Anthrolations and Heat (adult) magazines, and they pay fairly well for furry standards.

Are we talking about a four-page one-shot, or a 32-page full issue, though?


----------



## Poetigress (Jul 20, 2010)

osfer said:


> Sofawolf Press accept submissions of sequential art to their Anthrolations and Heat (adult) magazines


 
Anthrolations isn't published anymore. (Unless you know something I don't...? I remember they did try to revive it once.)


----------



## osfer (Jul 21, 2010)

You're quite right! I guess it was the optimist in me, huh?


----------

